# Recommend a good racing game



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

I fancy a fun realistic racing game.

It doesn't have to be GT realistic though, just something fun.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Platform?


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Oh, sorry. PS3


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Then I would say Grid or if your after more of a sim ferrari challenge:thumb:


----------



## Trophy#185 (Jan 28, 2008)

+1 Grid. :thumb:


----------



## ClarkeG (Jun 17, 2006)

Grid for sure, play it on the 360, completed all the single player and now im hooked on the euro touring cars online lol.

I bought it about 2 months ago for £20 in game.


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Grid, realistic? :lol:
It's a fun game but it's as far away from realistic as possible! Now that you mention it though, there are no decent, fun sim racing games on the PS3 until GT5 is released.

Just get Motorstorm instead and play it ridiculously loud for hours so that your ears hurt and your eyeballs ache. How it was meant to be played. It's like riding a chainsaw at 3,000mph through a lake of Tabasco Sauce.


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Ordered Grid last night, see how it is.


----------



## Pandy (Jan 19, 2008)

Grid is hard with a playseat and Logitec G25 thats for sure

Dont think there are any very good racers on the PS3 that i know of


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Lloyd71 said:


> Grid, realistic? :lol:
> It's a fun game but it's as far away from realistic as possible! Now that you mention it though, there are no decent, fun sim racing games on the PS3 until GT5 is released.
> 
> Just get Motorstorm instead and play it ridiculously loud for hours so that your ears hurt and your eyeballs ache. How it was meant to be played. It's like riding a chainsaw at 3,000mph through a lake of Tabasco Sauce.


Well it has the most realistic crashes and damage modelling of any game inc Forza 2, where you can't even roll a car!

Grid is great - just ask the Queens of the stone age:thumb:


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Brazo said:


> Well it has the most realistic crashes and damage modelling of any game inc Forza 2, where you can't even roll a car!


You can't roll a car in FM2 but at least you can't take hairpin corners at 70mph. They are completely different games, Forza is supposed to be fairly realistic (apart from the damage bit) whereas Grid is just supposed to be fun and frantic. :thumb:


----------



## GlenStaff26 (Mar 10, 2007)

Just found this for Grid :thumb:

http://www.hotukdeals.com/item/436775/ps3-race-driver-grid-12-99-delivere/


----------



## k10lbe (Jun 10, 2009)

i cant wait till gran turismo is out, has anyone seen any clips, fantastic !


----------



## Tyson (Jul 7, 2009)

Grid for PS3...

Tys.


----------



## beardboy (Feb 12, 2006)

Brazo said:


> Then I would say Grid or if your after more of a sim ferrari challenge:thumb:


Mark, is Ferrari Challenge any good? I've been umming and aaaing since before it came out, but keep seeing semi good reviews for it?

Cheers


----------



## Raddyc (Aug 13, 2008)

Ive had Ferrari Challenge for a long time now, and if you like realistic handling and driving conditions, it is the game for you. Granted the graphics arent GT5 level, but its more than a handfull to play, its rewarding too. When you hit an apex or have a tidy lap you know you did it not any of the cars aids etc.

Every single car handles differently and driving in the rain is certainly a very strong challenge, very good A.I too which blocks you when you attempt to move down the inside to outbrake them. Smooth throttle and controlled braking is a must if you wish to get the most out of the majority of the cars, you cant just fly into a bend and hope to hold on, you will end up in the armco  The damage model imo in the only failing of this game, its pretty lame... but then im more about the driving experience rather than how beat up I can make a car.

If you want a very challenging game with super realistic car physics, Ferrari Challenge is a good buy, even if just to fill the gap until GT5 finally comes out.

Also look up Supercar Challenge, from System3 same people who have developed FC  Its due out soon


----------

